# Rules for dating my daughter



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

funny stuff.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

shmurmer4 said:


> funny stuff.


 
yea, :shock: date his daughter and see how funny he is. lol.:lol:


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I totally agree with every single rule on that list. My daughter is only 7 months old and I'm already getting prepared. 
Although, when a boy comes to the door to pick up my daughter the first time, I plan on going to the door in a bloody apron sharpening my chef's knife. That outta send the message loud and clear.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

RegalCharm said:


> yea, :shock: date his daughter and see how funny he is. lol.:lol:


Exactly...


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Whipple said:


> I totally agree with every single rule on that list. My daughter is only 7 months old and I'm already getting prepared.
> Although, when a boy comes to the door to pick up my daughter the first time, I plan on going to the door in a bloody apron sharpening my chef's knife. That outta send the message loud and clear.


 

Then ask him if he knows what the term GELDED means. :shock: LOL


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Not scared, black hats and RI's taught me not to be 

During the time I was in the military a man tried that cleaning his weapon non-sense, I asked him if he wanted me to teach him to use it.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

the gun he is cleaning is not the one you need to fear it is the one he has concealed under the table aimed at your mid section to the one you need to fear.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL my dad wanted to have that operational but Ma said no. Horses should (and currently are) keeping me occupied and away from the male of the species


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Haha that was good :lol:. I think my dad could act a little like that if I dated someone.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Dads are like that with daughters. Want to know , who, what , where , when. give me his drivers license # so I can run a back round check
who is in his crowd of friends, any of them been in trouble. etc. etc.

Now with a son, it is. ok, when will you be home, Have fun and 
no drinking 

Doesn't seem fair does it!! But we were boys once and we know 
how they ACT:shock::lol:.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

lol my dad is exactly every one of those rules!! haha


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow that is just like my dad, well almost lol! Good thing I never bring guys home, ever! I dont even tell them im going with a guy, i lie and say im going to my friends house. lol. But when (if i get to go) i go to england I will wayyyy to far for him to be my "protector".....gosh is it driving him insane just thinking about it!


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

I like those rules, because they are very similar to the rules I will have if I have a daughter. A big majority of todays teens are wild and have only 1 thing on their mind. Lol I kinda feel sorry for the guy who dates my (if i have a daughter) daughter.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I like it when fathers set all those rules and stuff though, you would be surprised how much more of a _freak_ it turns them into.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Haha, that is really funny iride. I think it's kind of a good challenge for the guy, if a dad is like that. Then he knows he has to work really hard to win her heart (or the dad's heart, lol) and knows he can't mess around. My dad doesn't have "rules" for my boyfriend persay ... but my dad keeps really quiet and just observes. My boyfriend has told me he's scared one day he'll just explode. But really deep down, my dad secretly likes him. Lol.


----------



## TJade (Feb 20, 2009)

there good rules to have...but my Dads rules are stricter


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you for posting those. My dad used to have a copy but it got lost somewhere and I have been looking for them ever since. I am going to give them to my brother for my niece. What was really bad though, is when I was growing up, my Dad added another part to the shotgun and shovel thing. He has 30 acres and he always said "If you disappear, who do you think will do the investigation?" My dad was the local sheriff. Talk about a date killer. LOL.



I also like Bill Engvall's little thing he does about dating his daughter.

"I tell him to sit beside me on the couch and then I put my arm around his shoulder and lean real close and say "You see that little girl over there? That is my daughter, she is my little girl, my life, my world, and I would do anything for her. So tonight while you are out with her, if you have any ideas about huggin or kissin. Just remember...................I have no problem going back to prison."


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

Hah thats so funny! I should print that and give it to my sister rofl


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

OK -- what about a version for the girl that my son is going to pick up? I'm not good at making things like this up, but we need a version that protects my son from too-forward girls. Already been there once and kicked her cleanly out of my house!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

the sad thing is my father has done some of these:shock: He likes to keep the shotgun out in the living room while boys come over to meet him.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

My dad would use rule number nine. he told my last boyfriend he was going to make him take a test. The rules are too funny.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

shmurmer4 said:


> I like it when fathers set all those rules and stuff though, you would be surprised how much more of a _freak_ it turns them into.


^ Yeah there really should be some sort of list of rules to keep us guys safe from fathers that make rules like this for their girls. lol.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

8 is my favorite . . . very funny


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

my dad once walked into the house with a machetty and said hey josh and jsut carried on doing normall stuff holding it, scared him half to death and hes just my mate haha


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

The first time I met my daughter's b/f I introduced myself and proceeded to tell him. "You seem like an intelligent kid so I don't think I will need to explain this more than once, I do own a shotgun a 40 cal. and a Newberry Knife if you do not know what that is, it is a knife designed for castrating calves" He went pale as a ghost:lol:


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

haha..wow my dads threatned to sit on the porch at night with a shotgun...ughh dads...u gotta love them


----------



## Mtrider96 (Oct 21, 2008)

**** I think my dad wrote these, he says that when I get my first boyfriend he's gonna kill my him and hope that the word gets around ****. But I've been pretty much glued to my horses haha!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

My dad made me write an essay about dating before he allowed me to start dating. He spoke to any boy who came to the house before our date. I discovered years later that was the reason some never called again. :? Then, I would have been heartbroken to know why they didn't call back. Now, as a mom, I'm glad!

Of course, if any boy tries to 1) touch or 2) hurt my daughter he's gonna regret he was ever born! It's scary as she's 11 already. I'll blink my eyes and she's gonna be grown up.


----------



## Aliboo (Jun 20, 2008)

HAH. i should show that to my dad!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

hahaha sounds like my daddy lol


----------



## Royal Affair (Jun 2, 2009)

When a boy cam to pick me up for my very first date my dad sat on the porch with his rifle and told the boy he was putting a better scope on it. It wasn't much better when he walked in the house, the first thing my date saw was a picture of my father with a loaded machine gun. (he's a military man) That boy never called me again lol.


----------



## Cayuse (May 28, 2009)

> But on issues relating to my daughter, I am the all-knowing, merciless god of your universe.


You got that right!!!!!!

We were castrating bulls the other day and I told my partner I was going to take home some left overs and nail them to the door post and write boys names under them. When the next guy comes over I will tell him,,,,,See that one, he brought her home late,,,,,that one there, heTHOUGHT about holding her hand......ect ecte


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Omegaahhh. You sound like my dad!

Whenever I brought my first date home(I was 14 mind you, and he was 16) my dad was standing right at the door and said "What's your intentions, boy?!" and my date freaked. Then, my dad told me to go help my mom in the kitchen while he and "junior" had a talk.

BUT, we all know what they say, father know's best.


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

OMG! You mean to tell me theres dads out there worse then mine 
:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:



Tennessee said:


> Omegaahhh. You sound like my dad!
> 
> Whenever I brought my first date home(I was 14 mind you, and he was 16) my dad was standing right at the door and said "*What's your intentions*, *boy?!"* and my date freaked. Then, my dad told me to go help my mom in the kitchen while he and "junior" had a talk.
> 
> BUT, we all know what they say, father know's best.


thats pretty much what my dad would say lol 'cept his exact words would be *"What are your intentions with my daughter?"* lol but thats only for guys *I *would bring home....if it was someone he just met and decided he liked (or a hockey player) he wouldnt bother sayin anything 'cept for maybe makin' sure i was home by like 9 or somethin lol.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Whispering Meadows said:


> thats pretty much what my dad would say lol 'cept his exact words would be "What are your intentions with my daughter?" lol but thats only for guys Iwould bring home....if it was someone he just met and decided he liked (or a hockey player) he wouldnt bother sayin anything 'cept for maybe makin' sure i was home by like 9 or somethin lol.


My dad is like that even with boys I am not dating and just going to ride horses with or whatever. And even then, he gets one of my older brothers to constantly text me and see what I am doing(my brothers are 17 and 20).

AND, I am the only grand-daughter out of about 7 grandchildren, so all of my cousins and uncles also hate whoever I date.

Grrr...


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Tennessee, you are obviously very precious to all those men in your life!  It will take a very special guy to win them all over, and god help him if he ever steps out of line!:shock::lol:


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> My dad is like that even with boys I am not dating and just going to ride horses with or whatever. And even then, he gets one of my older brothers to constantly text me and see what I am doing(my brothers are 17 and 20).
> 
> AND, I am the only grand-daughter out of about 7 grandchildren, so all of my cousins and uncles also hate whoever I date.
> 
> Grrr...


 
I have too many male (or female for that matter) cousins/uncles to count lol, one brother and 3 sisters....but i'm the youngest so they all think they need to "protect" me lol

my dad is funny though he says that i cant have a bf but then he goes and tells this really hot guy that i like him(which i do AND hes one my dad interduced me to b/c my dad likes him lol) and want to go out with him and that he needs to ask me out :lol::shock::?


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

my dad was exactly like that for the first 2 months of us going out (thankfully he wasn't afraid of my dad and 8 months have gone by and we're stiil together.)
My dad was there the first time we met, and my bf has alot of common background with my dad and is always helping him on the farm where we live.
Dad would have been alot worse than the rules on here, except for the fact that my bf is NOT one of those ones who walks in with his pants practically round his ankles. he doesn't think he's "gangster" or i wouldnt have said yes in the first place :L
My dad has now learnt to trust me, even though both me and my bf are only 14


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

i got freaked out there for a second and thought that my dad was a member on these forums.

Then I just realised you two (and other Daddys) would get along very well lol


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

shmurmer4 said:


> I like it when fathers set all those rules and stuff though*, you would be surprised how much more of a freak it turns them into*.





That is so dirty!!!!! hahahahaha:lol:


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

uh my dad was like have fun be back by 11 or 12 lol. I dated my fiance in high school and my dad knew his dad so thats probable why. But i was the youngest lol i have a older brother and sister so maybe he thought they never did any thing dumb so I wouldn`t.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I've never been on a date, never even sat close to a guy except for in a car that my parents were driving, I'm 15, and I've only ever had 3 crushes. Whenever my parents start telling me about their evil plans for when I start dating people, I make sure to tell them that they "shouldn't worry me dating anyone, because it's unlikely to happen". The reason it is unlikely to happen is that I am a Vegan (a.k.a. A bit of a snob, and a huge pain in the neck - for instance, there will never be any "go grab some pizza" dates with me) with *extraordinarily* high standards that no human guy could ever possibly live up to. I make sure to point these things out to my parents. I believe they're starting to think I'm a lesbian. LOL.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Think I'll hang this on my frig!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hahahaha, an old post but that was really cute :lol: :lol: thanks for sharing.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

I never had to worry about my daddy.. I have two older brothers, need I say more? ****


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

My dad's done all of those. After one incident I had to have a talking with him. It doesn't help that his nickname is Bullet. I brought a guy home and walked in to find my dad holding his shotgun up and growling, "Get the hell off my property...and my little girl" I never seen a guy run back to his truck the way he did. My dad has also came in the room we were in with a bloody knife and telling him has was gonna chop off my guy's manly parts off if he so much as held my hand. That was the incident we had to have a talk bout. Its funny now when I think of it...then...not so much.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

All I have to say is kudos to all the dads out there who feel this way. There are way to many girls in this world who don't have fathers or who have fathers who simply don't care. 

I know I love my daddy more than life itself and I am thankful for him every day.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hahaha my dad is like that.


----------



## Madyson (Aug 27, 2009)

My dad WOULD be like that if it weren't for my awesome mother holding him back, aha.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I think my dad would be the same way but I respect it as he is trying to protect me. The whole gun thing um run and scream. My horse keeps me aways from boys thank you Champ lol.And my dad always says you can date after you are married. Haha


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I wish that I could say that this didn't remind me of my life....lol. My dad is much happier now that I am in college and my boyfriend is almost 6 hours away. He actually likes my boyfriend, but its partially because we have been friends wince I was like 8. They hang out together sometimes....it's slightly creepy b/c if my boyfirned and I are having issues he talks to my dad about it. :lol:


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

xD my dad would do this and if the guy was too much of a wimp to deal with my dad, then I don't want to date him. But I'm too busy with horses/job/friends and the lack of dateable guys around here to get a bf. So no worries haha!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

HorseSavvy said:


> xD my dad would do this and if the guy was too much of a wimp to deal with my dad, then I don't want to date him. But I'm too busy with horses/job/friends and the lack of dateable guys around here to get a bf. So no worries haha!


I agree, I have only dated a couple of guys b/c if I don't see it as going anywhere or they can't handle my family, then I'm not interested. I've been with my b/f for almost a year and a half.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

SmoothTrails said:


> I agree, I have only dated a couple of guys b/c if I don't see it as going anywhere or they can't handle my family, then I'm not interested. I've been with my b/f for almost a year and a half.


Good I'm not alone xD Congrats on a year and a half by the way


----------

